# A-2 addition



## BSSTG (Mar 24, 2015)

Greetings,

I will have to say that I am inclined to say no to my question. Here it is anyway.

Existing A-2 approximately 4000 sq ft. Addition to the building consisting of a new kitchen will be about 1200 sq ft. Interior of exisiting to be redone with some added seating. I don't know how much exactly yet.

The building has no sprinklers now, would you require them with the remodel and addition?

BSSTG


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 24, 2015)

Depends

If they create a separate fire areas then No

If they increase the existing fir area then Yes

IEBC

 1102.3 Fire protection systems.Existing fire areas increased by the addition shall comply with Chapter 9 of the International Building Code.

Keep the total fire area size below 5,000 sg ft and it will be compliant.


----------



## JBI (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't forget the Occupant Load trigger for sprinklers also...


----------



## fatboy (Mar 24, 2015)

I agree with the opinions above.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2015)

is it a stand alone A-2 or attached to something else??

one story?

and as stated what will be the entire occupant load?


----------

